# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  دلفی 2010 و ویندوز 7

## Felony

سلام ،

از دوستان کسی هست از ویندوز 7 به همراه دلفی 2010 استفاده کنه ؟
من الان از XP و دلفی 2010 استفاده میکنم و مشکل خاصی ندارم ، میخوام ببینیم روی 7 هم دلفی 2010 کرک میشه و به راحتی میشه ازش استفاده کرد یا نه ؟

----------


## maisam57

من دلفی 2010 نصب و کرک کردم و بدون مشکل دارم کار میکنم
البته نسخه lite نصب کردم که update2,3 همراش داشت.
برای crack میتونید از DelphiDistiller.1.82 یا EQUiNOX استفاده کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

مشکلی نداره.

----------


## Felony

تصمیم به خریدن ویندوز 7 نسخه ی 64 بیت گرفتم ، خواستم ببینم دلفی نسخه 7 و 2010 روی ویندوز 64 بیت نصب میشن ؟ مشکلی ندارن ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خواستم ببینم دلفی نسخه 7 و 2010 روی ویندوز 64 بیت نصب میشن ؟ مشکلی ندارن ؟


مشکلی نداره، خودم دارم استفاده میکنم.

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
میشه دلفی 7 و 2010 را با هم نصب کرد ؟؟!! 
نسخه کامل 2010 اومده ؟ چه نسخه ای را نصب دارید ؟ از کجا میشه خرید ؟
ممنوووووووووووون

----------


## Felony

> میشه دلفی 7 و 2010 را با هم نصب کرد ؟؟!!


بله مشکلی نداره .




> نسخه کامل 2010 اومده ؟ چه نسخه ای را نصب دارید ؟ از کجا میشه خرید ؟


بله خیلی وقته که اومده ، از همه جا ، فکر میکنم فروشگاه سایت هم داشته باشه .

----------


## Omid_hope

بچه ها من مشکل دارم با دلفی 7 تو ویندوز Seven . 

یه Error میده : unable to rename 'c:\program file \borland\delphi7\bin\delphi32.dro

اگه میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## Felony

احتمالا دلفی مجوز لازم برای تغییر نام اون فایل رو نداره ، چون تو ویندوز 7 یکسری دسترسی ها برای یکسری کارها در درایو ویندوز لازم هست .

برای اجرای دلفی روی اون کلیک راست کرده و Run as admin رو بزنید ، احتمالا مشکل حل بشه .

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان
جایی را برای سوال در مورد محصولات فروشگاه این سایت پیدا نکردم !
به ناچار سوالم را اینجا مطرح می کنم :
تصمیم به خرید ویندوز 7 و دلفی 2010 و Sql Server 2008 گرفتم ، در فروشگاه این سایت چند نسخه ویندوز و چند نسخه دلفی وجود داشت، از بین آنها این محصولات را انتخاب کردم ، باهم مشکلی نخواهند داشت ؟؟ !ویندوز سون 32 بیتی را نصب خواهم کرد 

http://shop.barnamenevis.org/index.p...&product_id=33
http://shop.barnamenevis.org/index.p...&product_id=41
http://shop.barnamenevis.org/index.p...&product_id=12

ممنوووووووووووووووون

----------


## Felony

خیر مشکلی ندارند .

----------

